# IF YOU DONT ASK - BRAND NEW!



## Renair (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, this is getting ridiculous.

PART 1:  You saw what happened when I approached Dublin Zoo, I am now an official photographer for them with year round access.  Also doing promotional shots for their website.

PART 2:  The Zoo contact me and to advise my Asian Elephant shots feature on the front cover of the March Issue of Zoological Times Magazine

PART 3: Last week blagged my way into the HOT FUZZ Movie Premier, got free beer (always important) food, shots of the stars and shots with the stars for myself and made a contact about where to sell the shots.

PART 4:  BRAND NEW THIS WEEK!

I signed a 1 year contract with World Entertainment News Network (www.wenn.com) as a Showbiz Photographer aka Paperazzi.  (usuing my contact from the week before)  Then today I get a mail, I am going to the Irish Film and Television Awards tomorrow, shooting the whole red carpet thing, then going to the press room during the awards, free beer (yet again) and food, given free access to laptops to edit and e-mail my images and then to the after show party!   All this using a D70 well.... up to today.  As a result, it was the cataylist to up-grade!  So now I am a proud owner of a D200 with 18-135mm lens and 2 new flash cards, 2 gig and 4 gig!

What a mental week!   

Oh and thats not all, the camera store owner who I know well over the last 3 years, is now going to start selling my work, professionally printed and frames in his 3 stroes and I get 50%  All I do is give him the images on CD-ROM!


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2007)

:stun:  

WOW!  Way to GO!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow...things have really taken off for you.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2007)

lucky git  .... id be happy just to meet Simon Pegg and Nick Frost!!... Spaced is one of my all time fav tv shows.


----------



## Renair (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, its unbelieveable, what a crazy week.... just shows, get out there, meet people at these things, promote yourself.... if you dont believe in yourself, dont expect others to....

ALSO IMPORTANT - GET BUSINESS CARDS, HAND THEM OUT TO PEOPLE!


----------



## craig (Feb 8, 2007)

Big up!!!!!!!


----------



## JIP (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing how lucky you can get when you are prepared.   
Enjoy the ride!!
mike


----------



## Renair (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, today is the big day.... been playing around with my new D200 last night, will read the manual all day in work!   Photo's soon....


----------



## theusher (Feb 9, 2007)

Damn awesome! I would love to get into photography as a job one day. Thanks to stories like yours I can keep hope alive. ;-)


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 9, 2007)

That is fantastic!!


----------



## markc (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Renair (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, fully tanked, loaded up on free beer and wine!  Lots of great shots, got some personal shots with me and Ciaran Hynde (Munich) Gabriell Byrne (Stigmata) and some amazing hot girl from Ken Loachs (Wind that shakes the Barley)   Up loading to the news desk now, pix on my site by Sunday.... worst case!


----------



## Renair (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, all the pix are up on my site now.   

Well everything is really kicking off for me now after 12 years taking pix.  After doing the Irish Film and Television Awards last Friday.  This Thursday I am doing a shoot at a new nightclub in Dublin being opened by Hollyoaks Babe, Gemma Atkinson.  Then on Friday I am shooting at the Dublin International Film Festival and on Saturday I am doing commerical work for Setanta Sports!   YAY ME!:hail:


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 22, 2007)

Way to go Renair!!  You are an inspiration to us all and prove the old adage "don't ask, don't get"!


----------

